
The PMP – How It Ruined Project Management - F_J_H
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/worker-new-commodity-stuart-hamilton
======
lotyrin
In a broader scope, if I may: If we suppose there are people that are
undervalued by the dominant market process, where's the arbitrage -- teams
seeking that talent out and applying it for gain (and competing with one
another to correct the price)?

Is it the case we have a bear market for human intellectual effort and "The
market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent" \-- the rare
organizations capable of skilled-labor arbitrage can't form and thrive?

Or, are humans just that much less useful to organizations (and capital) than
we are used to suppose (and than they are currently compensated)?

